# Where can i get nitro?..



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok..not the explosive stuff..:bow: But i'm refinishing a body and neck, and want the nitro finish on it. Anyone knows where i can order that, and if there's better brand then others?...

gracias


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=45092&cat=1,190,42942
http://www.jacquescoulombe.com/mohawk6.htm
http://www.jacquescoulombe.com/mohawk19.htm
these should help you out i usually use watco clear brushing lacquer its nitro lacquer. i sprayed a few guitars with very nice results and you can buy it local i get it from castle building supplies


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Just something I have noticed.Deft works great but......
it seems to take forever to cure.I have used it on a couple guitars with great results other than even after a full year it is still real soft.I tried the Mohawk stuff and it seems to cure much faster,but you need to have a gun to spray it.
I now use Targets water based lacquer most of the time,with great results and no stink,and cleanup in the kitchen sink :smile:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

hey marty that targetcoating how fast does it cure a month maybe ? i want to get into enviro friendly


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The other thing about Deft is that it won't age. Won't yellow or crack with the years. Great for some applications, not so much if you want a natural aging or a relic.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

copperhead said:


> hey marty that targetcoating how fast does it cure a month maybe ? i want to get into enviro friendly


According to their website,it cures fully in less than 72 hrs
I have never tried buffing it out that soon.
On the "Gift" guitar,I buffed it out after a week

Looked pretty good









It's really nice to work with,has 100% burn in,I like it


----------



## Bodega (Sep 1, 2008)

al3d said:


> ok..not the explosive stuff..:bow: But i'm refinishing a body and neck, and want the nitro finish on it. Anyone knows where i can order that, and if there's better brand then others?...
> 
> gracias


If that Sherbrooke is the Sherbrooke in Quebec, you should go to Villeneuve if you're ever in Montreal. It's at the corner of Bellechasse and St. Laurent, just between Mile End and Little Italy.

They have Watco nitro lacquer. I got a couple of cans of glossy there last week and it's worked out quite well. They had one more can as of that point, but it might be worth calling them beforehand. $8 I think.


----------

